# Berufe wo man viel Gold verdient



## Deathtyrann (9. April 2009)

Hallo ich bin Todesritter und ich brauche 2 berufe wo man viel Gold verdient da ich immer sehr oft knapp bei Kasse bin, wiel ich gerne im AH shoppen gehe!

Könnt ihr mir 2 berufe sgane wo man richtig viel kohle macht?


----------



## Aldaria (9. April 2009)

Deathtyrann schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin Todesritter und ich brauche 2 berufe wo man viel Gold verdient da ich immer sehr oft knapp bei Kasse bin, wiel ich gerne im AH shoppen gehe!
> 
> Könnt ihr mir 2 berufe sgane wo man richtig viel kohle macht?



Kommt drauf an, welcher typ von spieler du bist. Fliegst du gerne rum und farmst, mach Bergbau/Kräuter. Wenn das nicht dein ding ist, mach Juwe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iomega1 (9. April 2009)

Dadurch ja immer nur eine Art angezeigt wird was man farmt, also entweder Erze oder Kräuter, würde ich momentan dazu übergehen BB und Juwe zu machen.
Habe da aus eigener Erfahrung nur positives zu berichten.
Entweder man verkauft die Erze ganz einfach im AH oder man stellt dann als Juwe hochwertige (epische) Teile her die man für ca. 1000g im Ah verkaufen kann.
Wohl momentan das beste was es gibt.
Außerdem werden solche Sachen wie der Titanstahlbarren wohl auch zukünftig noch massenhaft benötigt.


----------



## Deathtyrann (10. April 2009)

Also mit BB bin ich sehr zufrieden den beruf hab ich schon aber Juwe ist nciht so mein ding.


----------



## neo1986 (10. April 2009)

Ich kann nur vz empfelen tg is ziemlich gut und die mats kann man auch verkaufen.

Angeln und Kochen lohnen sich auch ziemlich.


----------



## StepBack (12. April 2009)

Mit Angeln und Kochen kann man eine Menge Gold machen. Wenn du schon 80 bist und noch keine Berufe hast, würd ich dir zwei Berufe empfehlen die zusammen passen, z.B. Bergbau und Schmied. Mit Schmied kannst du eine Menge an TG einheimsen und wenn du dir die Mats noch selber farmst kann du ggf. die Items auch ins AH stellen.


----------



## ShadowKn!ght (14. April 2009)

Wobei ich beim Schmied skillen knapp 3500 gold zum skillen von 1-300 ausgegeben habe, und teils selber mats gefarmt hatte. ;-)


----------



## derdancer (14. April 2009)

Also solche Fragen finde ich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit jedem Beruf lässt sich Gold verdienen.

Es hängt auch ganz davon ab, wie sehr man sich die Mühe macht und mal das AH durchstöbert. Findet man Sachen die entweder gar nicht oder kaum angeboten werden, setzt man diese halt rein. Und das stelle ich bei vielen Sachen immer wieder fest, wenn ich nur ein bisschen die Augen aufmache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und pauschal kann man auf sowas keine Antwort geben!

Bin Kräuter / Alchi und würde sagen, dass ich besonders durch Tränke gutes Gold verdiene, wenn ich mir nur mal die Mühe mache und das AH durchstöber.

Kräuter verkaufen finde ich auf meinem Server allerdings nicht sehr einfach. Zu voll das AH!

Also, einfach die Augen offen halten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
Würde dir aber auf jeden Fall nicht 2 Sammelberufe empfehlen. Die Rohstoffe gehen meistens nicht sooo gut weg, wie etwas Veredeltes durch einen Zweitberuf! Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## c25xe (14. April 2009)

mit BB/Juwe kann man sich dumm und dämlich verdienen wenn man sich reinhängt.


----------



## JohnnyWurlock (21. April 2009)

Kürscherei(kannste ja auch schnell skillen).  und halt Berbau, aber da bin ich selber erst auf skill 290^^
Da machste viel geld mit


----------



## Taurenkuuh (9. Mai 2009)

also ich hab kräuterkunde und schneiderei. mit kräuterkunde hab ich mir meinen feuerstuhl finanziert, allerdings sind auf meinen server in letzter zeit die preise für kräuter extrem gefallen (20stk Lichblüte fürher 70G, jetzt 20G...).

Zwei meiner Freunde "arbeiten" immer zusammen. Der eine hat Kürschnerei und Lederverarbeitung, der andere Verzauberkunst und Bergbau. Der eine stellt jede menge leder dinge her, und der andere entzaubert das dann. Da Schleierstaub (immer noch) recht teuer ist, kann man damit auch recht viel G machen. 

Hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig helfen. 

mfg


----------



## Hairman (11. Mai 2009)

ohne Witz, hab mir vor ner Zeit eine goldene Nase verdient mit Schmieden und Entzaubern.
Hab mir ein bestimmtes Rezept gefarmt von dem ich wusste dass 4-5 Staub rauskommen für paar Kobaltbarren.
Morgens alle Kobalterze/Barren unter meiner persönlichen Preisgrenze aufgekauft, vercraftet und entzaubert.
Staub/Essenzen ins AH gestellt und zur Arbeit gegangen. Wiedergekommen und aus dem Briefkasten ~500g Gewinn pro Tag rausgeholt. Nur einmal hab ichs übertrieben, da hat sich der Markt wohl 2-3 Tage nicht mehr erholt gehabt, da waren sowohl Kobaltbarren als auch Äonenwasser fast doppelt so teuer wie sonst *oops* Vielleicht hatte da auch jemand die gleiche Idee wie ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schmied war eh ganz toll zu 3.1, hab mir Titanstahlbarren gespart und direkt am Patchday die Casterschwerter mit horrendem Gewinn verkauft. Der Preis ist 2 Tage später um knapp 800g gefallen.

Solche Nischen funktionieren mit jedem Beruf, man muss sie nur finden. 
Derzeit fahre ich sehr gut damit, die niedrigpreisigen Rohgems aus dem AH zu kaufen, und zu Amuletten und Ringen zu vercraften (gibt so 2-3 Sorten an Gems die einfach kein Mensch kauft, die liegen bei 7g pro Gem - die Amulette gehn für ~90g weg). Früher habe ich mit Inscription die billigen Kräuter aus dem AH gekauft und Dunkelmond-Karten draus gebastelt. Lohnt leider nicht mehr da die Leute die *richtig* Geld für das Adligenset ausgeben, ihre Sets schon beisammen haben. Sogar mit Ingenieur lässt sich einigermaßen gut Gold verdienen. Mit meinem Ingi-Twink stelle ich am Wochenende die überladenen Questthingys ins AH, ansonsten gehen Patronen und Pfeile immer sehr gut weg.

Was ich damit sagen will? Du kannst mit jedem Beruf reich werden, wenn du dir ein wenig Gedanken machst und dir deine Nische suchst.

Wenn du dir keine Gedanken machen möchtest und lieber etwas mehr Zeit investierst, mach wirklich Bergbau und Kräuterkunde.


----------



## Landsknecht (19. Mai 2009)

Bergbau und Kräterkunde, wurde ja schon mehrfach genannt.

aber wenn du schon im AH bist, immer durchsehen, billig am Wochenanfang kaufen, zum Wochenende teuer wieder reinstellen. Klappt meistens. Ich kaufe auch ganz gern mal im AH. Handel aber dabei auch selber und bin noch nicht in Goldnöte geraten.


----------



## Cazore (19. Mai 2009)

Taurenkuuh schrieb:


> also ich hab kräuterkunde und schneiderei. mit kräuterkunde hab ich mir meinen feuerstuhl finanziert, allerdings sind auf meinen server in letzter zeit die preise für kräuter extrem gefallen (20stk Lichblüte fürher 70G, jetzt 20G...).
> 
> Zwei meiner Freunde "arbeiten" immer zusammen. Der eine hat Kürschnerei und Lederverarbeitung, der andere Verzauberkunst und Bergbau. Der eine stellt jede menge leder dinge her, und der andere entzaubert das dann. Da Schleierstaub (immer noch) recht teuer ist, kann man damit auch recht viel G machen.
> 
> ...


Schleierstaub wird wohl nie im Überfluss da sein, da man, wenn man 80 ist, einfach selten grüne Drops hat, wo welcher drin ist. Meist Essenzen, die man im Überfluß hortet. Hab zB grad 12 Stacks Große Kosmische Essenz aber nur 2,5 Stacks Schleierstaub. Gar nicht gut. Also- craften, dissen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (19. Mai 2009)

Schleierstaub geht bei uns derzeit für bummelige 4 G das Stück raus ... 20er Stacks auch für unter 80g, auch nicht mehr so der Hammer.
Kräuter scheinen im High-LvL noch ganz gut zu gehen. Was auch gut verkaufbar, aber mühsam ist, ist BB .. Saroniterze bringen bei uns 20 G den Stack ... gehen gut weg, aber kommst auch höchstens auf 40 g die Stunde. Für die Kohle kannst eigentlich auch Dailies machen.

Was gut verkaufbar ist derzeit, sind Glyhpen .. die Inschriftler scheinen ganz gut zu verdienen. Also ne gute Kombo wäre daher wohl Kräutersammeln und Inschriftler.


----------



## Albra (20. Mai 2009)

richtig gold mahc ich derzeit mit dem alten vzkram illusions traum und visionsstaub gehen wirklich gut weg ^^


----------



## PTY (22. Mai 2009)

Kürschner und Bergbau, oder Kürschner und Kräuterer. Am besten wäre natürlich Kräuterer und Bergbau, aber leider kann man dann nicht gleichzeitig nach beiden Vorkommen suchen.

Zum Thema "viel Gold verdienen": ich denke, jeder von uns wird VOR Eiskrone 80 geworden sein, zumindest wenn man in jedem Gebiet immer ALLE Quests beendet hat, bevor man ins nächste Gebiet gegangen ist. Ich z.B. bin mit meinem Hexer sogar schon im Grizzly-Hügel 80 geworden. Dann hast du ein Gebiet, wo du auf Level 80 alle Quests noch machen kannst und somit richtig Gold machen kannst. Erst gestern habe ich in 5 Stunden fast 3k Gold gemacht, nur doch Questen und Verkaufen der unnützen Items.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (15. Juni 2009)

Intelligenz > Berufe. 

Um in WoW an viel Gold zu kommen muss man nur wenige Dinge wissen. *Angebot/Nachfrage, Monopol und Zeit* => Mehr als genug Gold!


----------



## Norjena (18. Juni 2009)

Deathtyrann schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir 2 berufe sgane wo man richtig viel kohle macht?



Werd Manager und danach Stammkunde beim Goldsellershop.

Ansonsten....ich fand Kräuter immer recht passabel, oder Anfang Woltk Bergbau+Juwe, aber die Preise sind gefallen.


----------



## Neiranus (18. Juni 2009)

Bergbau und Kräterkunde einfach genial. Leider kann man immer nur eins von beiden auf der Minikarte anzeigen lassen! 

PS: GIbs da vielleicht ein Addon wo beides angezeigt wird ????

MFg Neiranus


----------



## Mr_Multikill (19. Juni 2009)

i denk mal dass gatherer beides anzeigt, aber auch nur die kräuter/vorkommen die du schonmal mitgenommen hast..
du kannst immer nur entweder kräuter oder vorkommen mit dem jeweiligen "such-spell" anzeigen lassn..
wie gesagt, wenn dann mit gatherer, ansonsten ned^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naxnax (30. Juni 2009)

farm seltene rezepte aller art und stell sie ins AH - manche kriegst du für über 1000g los^^
und nebenher levele noch KK und BB - hol dir n addon, aber nicht gatherer, sondern gatherMate+GatherMate_Data, der dazugehörigen Datenank, die alle Stellen schon kennt
herstellende berufe bringen eher weniger kohle


----------



## TheHeroFails (2. Juli 2009)

naja du brauchst eigentlich garnicht so die berufe geh mal Tausendwintersee und kill die elementarmobs die großen die geben dir des äonenzeugs 10 stück davon transformiert zu einem großem kriegste immer für gutes geld weg wennst dir da mal nen tag zeit nimmst und da ordentlich umholzt garantier ich dir dass wenn du die im AH hast am nächsten tag alles verkauft sein wird und du schön einkaufen gehen kannst und berufe ich hab Bergbau und Kürschnern ist einfach zu skillen als dk besonders du gehst in wald von elwynn als ally spieler und suchst dir brav die kupfer vorkommen und nebenbei one hittest du die viecher da später kannste dann ja wenn du genug gold etc. hast kürschnern verlernen und schmied machen und skilln mit dem gefarmten gold und dann mit dem tg ordentlich an gold verdienen ^.^ 

und jetzt flamet mich wegen der ohne punkt und komma schreibung ^.^


----------



## noizycat (6. Juli 2009)

c25xe schrieb:


> mit BB/Juwe kann man sich dumm und dämlich verdienen wenn man sich reinhängt.


Der TE klingt blos nicht so, als wolle er sich *reinhängen* ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Man kann übrigens mit jedem Beruf Gold machen, selbst Ingi (Feuer etc.). Für alle Berufe gilt halt: von nichts kommt nichts. Was nützt z.B. ein Sammelberuf, wenn man zu faul zum Farmen ist. ^^


PS: Wenn du eh gern im AH rumhängst, mach doch Kohle mit An- und Verkauf.


----------

